# dCi on biofuel



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey all.

Just a thought, the hand book says that the X-Trail cannot use bio diesel. I have asked Nissan UK why and they can't (or won't) tell me why, they just say that it may cause damage to the engine. There are allot of other manufactures whom make common rail diesels which will run on bio diesel, why can't my pride and joy Nissan?

Has any one tried to run their dCi on bio diesel or does any one know why Nissan's can't when other manufactures can?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Says here that the only manufacturer to approve using 100% bio are VAG and only for engines made between 1996 and 2004. Biodiesel Approval

One of the potential problems seems to be the solvent qualities of bio and different cold weather properties. It can effect some compounds used for gaskets and seals unless designed to be compatible.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

When I had a Mondeo Tdci Ford told me that it couldn't be used as the high pressure fuel pumps require the lubricating effect of diesel to operate and this isn't present to such a great extent in Bio fuels.

This is why I drive a dDi Xtrail that seems to be ok running on any crap....!


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for getting back to me guys.

I used to own a Ford Mondeo 1.8 TD, that ran on anything. I just assumed that newer vehicles would be designed to run on modern alternative fuels. It seems diesel engines are moving backwards in that regard.
Rudolf Diesel originally designed his engine to run on penut oil and other bio fuels, to be a cheep engine to run for farmers and the such like. Seems as time has moved on, diesel engines have moved away from their origins.

I guess that I should have looked into this more before I brought, Mazda where doing a good deal on a B2500 truck crew cab with an old style rottary pump, that would have run fine on bio fuels.


----------

